# NF's take a stance against Heightism



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

It has come to my attention that there is a facebook group dedicated to hating men who are below average height and perpetuating the "Short Man Syndrome" stereotype. The link is here: Annoying 'Men' with short man syndrome..we all know one!! | Facebook
Could you guys report it please?
Here's a cute kitten, thanks.


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

You're short, aren't you?


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

5'6" and getting close to 5'7". This is more because a lot of my friends are pretty short and they definitely don't suck.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Haha, how many threads of this are you going to post XD


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Just 2.
10char


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

The kitten makes me very happy.

That being said...are they really attacking short men, or just short annoying men? Maybe we just need to create a facebook group about tall annoying men to balance things out a bit. :wink:

Personally I don't think much about height when it comes to attractive qualities in a guy. I'd prefer he'd be a bit taller than me, but even if he wasn't, I'd deal.


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> It has come to my attention that there is a facebook group dedicated to hating men who are below average height and perpetuating the "Short Man Syndrome" stereotype. The link is here: Annoying 'Men' with short man syndrome..we all know one!! | Facebook
> Could you guys report it please?
> Here's a cute kitten, thanks.


Do you really think you can bribe us with kittens?! :laughing: I did report it by the way, because I did not think it was funny, it's not my kind of jokes.



Linnifae said:


> The kitten makes me very happy.


Ok, so he can bribe us with kittens. :crazy:



> That being said...are they really attacking short men, or just short annoying men? Maybe we just need to create a facebook group about tall annoying men to balance things out a bit. :wink:
> 
> Personally I don't think much about height when it comes to attractive qualities in a guy. I'd prefer he'd be a bit taller than me, but even if he wasn't, I'd deal.


I think the idea is that annoying men or people come in all shapes and sizes, the fact that they are tall or small is irrelevant. Oh and by the way, please, please, please don't create a group about tall annoying men, I'm tall (6.2") but hopefully not annoying. :laughing:


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I wouldn't create a group about disliking anyone because it's a waste of time and I'd rather focus on the people and things I like. How about "We love men who love kittens?" Now that is a group I'd support. :happy:


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

the girl who started it has 520 friends, not including myspace <_<


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I think the group is saying that short men who try to compensate for their height by being huge douchebags are annoying, not short men in general.

Granted, it's hard to tell if a short guy is being a douchebag because he's trying to compensate for his height, or if he's just a douchebag.

Either way, I pretty much exclusively date short guys. So... whatevs


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

Linnifae said:


> I wouldn't create a group about disliking anyone because it's a waste of time and I'd rather focus on the people and things I like. How about "We love men who love kittens?" Now that is a group I'd support. :happy:


That's a great idea, I love kittens.:laughing:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Kittens are like instant happy!


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

midgets are hilarious, I love little people. Especially when you dress them up and make them dance on tabletops for slave wages.


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm quiet short.
6'6" to be exact.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> It has come to my attention that there is a facebook group dedicated to hating men who are below average height and perpetuating the "Short Man Syndrome" stereotype. The link is here: Annoying 'Men' with short man syndrome..we all know one!! | Facebook
> Could you guys report it please?
> Here's a cute kitten, thanks.



Kittens are a deadly weapon on my heart. Resistance to the kitten is futile. I have been assimilated.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Noooo not the cute kitten!!!! You inspired me to report :shocked: I'm short too 5 9 right here


----------



## GoGo (Jul 24, 2010)

5'9 is actually the average height for men in America. I feel like the woman who made this group is insecure about being too tall?


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

While I don't personally support a group that is against short people, I do support freedom of speech. I could give a shit what they think. If they want to be douche bags than I will just think "oh, they are douche bags" and put my attention elsewhere.


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

GreenCoyote said:


> I'm quiet short.
> 6'6" to be exact.





Rosebier said:


> While I don't personally support a group that is against short people, I do support freedom of speech. I could give a shit what they think. If they want to be douche bags than I will just think "oh, they are douche bags" and put my attention elsewhere.


Yeah, but when do you draw he line between freedom of speech and insults/bullying ? This group in FB could be compared to "popular" people at school grouping up and making fun at less popular or people who are different.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Razvan said:


> Yeah, but when do you draw he line between freedom of speech and insults/bullying ? This group in FB could be compared to "popular" people at school grouping up and making fun at less popular or people who are different.


Are they spamming short men? It would be wonderful if everyone in the world were smart and nice but that is just not the case. 

What are they doing other than just having a group that exclaims they don't like short men?


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

where is my cute puppy? are you discriminating against puppies?? :angry:


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

Rosebier said:


> Are they spamming short men? It would be wonderful if everyone in the world were smart and nice but that is just not the case.
> 
> What are they doing other than just having a group that exclaims they don't like short men?


Well, it's like going out in the most circulated public square of your city and shouting out loud something discriminatory as a joke, like "black people are dangerous" and than gathering peopel to join you in this. Even if it may be a joke to you, black people would be offended...I mean, I like freedom of speech, but should we not have some restrains, some moral values and guidelines to follow?


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Razvan said:


> Well, it's like going out in the most circulated public square of your city and shouting out loud something discriminatory as a joke, like "black people are dangerous" and than gathering peopel to join you in this. Even if it may be a joke to you, black people would be offended...I mean, I like freedom of speech, but should we not have some restrains, some moral values and guidelines to follow?


Hm, I think its more like holding a sign and asking people to join you, like protesters or something. Does not mean I don't think they are being close minded, selfish, and rude.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Interesting, I am about 5'9 and people have told me I'm short. Most of my friends are taller than me as well. I think I used to have short guy syndrome, but I grew out of that. lol

I still have issues, but they are not because of my height. :tongue:


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

Rosebier said:


> Hm, I think its more like holding a sign and asking people to join you, like protesters or something. Does not mean I don't think they are being close minded, selfish, and rude.


Yeah, you're right, it's probably more like holding a sign, rather than shouting. :happy: The idea was that I found this joke kind of rude, especially if you do it in public where the people that may be offended by this can hear you... If I know somebody as a friend adn I know I can joke with him and we are on that level of friendship when we can ease each other, it's ok, but other than that...it may offend people's feelings.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Jwing24 said:


> Interesting, I am about 5'9 and people have told me I'm short. Most of my friends are taller than me as well. I think I used to have short guy syndrome, but I grew out of that. lol
> 
> I still have issues, but they are not because of my height. :tongue:


I'm pretty much the same height, But I've never been considered short by most people I know. I think it does depend on where you live, though and what the average is for your area/country. Around here, most men seem to be between 5 foot 8 and 6 foot.


----------



## Monsteroids (Oct 6, 2010)

AGH! OMFG NOOOO! NOT HEIGHTISM! Those poor poor American men of 5'6, 5'7 stature. Oh, me? Try 3'6.
Thank you and Goodnight.

:dry:


----------



## Trainwreck (Sep 14, 2010)

So an asshole makes fun of you on Facebook and you try and get it banned? Make a group for short men if you don't like it, one that says how awesome they are, or make one that attacks tall men. I'm a fucking ogre, I'm like 6'5'' tall, basically Frankenstein. You should be happy you can ride in economy cars or sit comfortably in most things. If assholes words are affecting the way you behave, they're winning. At least that's my opinion. Feel free to refute :wink:


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

Trainwreck said:


> So an asshole makes fun of you on Facebook and you try and get it banned? Make a group for short men if you don't like it, one that says how awesome they are, or make one that attacks tall men. I'm a fucking ogre, I'm like 6'5'' tall, basically Frankenstein. You should be happy you can ride in economy cars or sit comfortably in most things. If assholes words are affecting the way you behave, they're winning. At least that's my opinion. Feel free to refute :wink:


hehe, spoken like a thinker. I think the problem is not if we are affected that much, but my problem is if such behaviour should be allowed. I suffered from bullies in school, I will not deny that, so maybe it gets a little personal when I see others get bullied, but to me, any act of negativity, of hate, even just for fun will raise another one with same intensity if this chain of reaction is not stopped.


----------



## Trainwreck (Sep 14, 2010)

Razvan said:


> hehe, spoken like a thinker. I think the problem is not if we are affected that much, but my problem is if such behaviour should be allowed. I suffered from bullies in school, I will not deny that, so maybe it gets a little personal when I see others get bullied, but to me, any act of negativity, of hate, even just for fun will raise another one with same intensity if this chain of reaction is not stopped.


Yeah, I'm trying to get my Fe developed a bit better, which is actually empathizing with what you said a little, though the empathy is still very cold and logical: I suppose with you being INFP and Fi dominant, past feelings come into play a lot. I suppose recommending you not let it get you down is like asking myself to shut of my Ti, which is pretty much an impossibility. 

I feel like I'm gaining a fascinating amount of insight :laughing:

But hey, most of those guys are still wearing their letter jacket in a bar somewhere with a beer gut trying to use alcohol to both simultaneously remember their glory days while forgetting the dead end job they work and the bloated prom queen breed dog with her snot nosed, cool aid faced kids they have to come home to each night. At least that's what I've seen of most of them. I might be a touch older than most on this forum though (25). If all else fails never be afraid to tell anyone to fly the fuck off. Even if you get your ass kicked they'll still respect you for standing up to yourself; unless it's a mugger, for the love of Isis just let them have the money! Losing all your shit plus needing to be sewn up because they're cowards who have a gang of friends hiding around the corner isn't worth it.


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

Trainwreck said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to get my Fe developed a bit better, which is actually empathizing with what you said a little, though the empathy is still very cold and logical: I suppose with you being INFP and Fi dominant, past feelings come into play a lot. I suppose recommending you not let it get you down is like asking myself to shut of my Ti, which is pretty much an impossibility.
> 
> I feel like I'm gaining a fascinating amount of insight :laughing:
> 
> But hey, most of those guys are still wearing their letter jacket in a bar somewhere with a beer gut trying to use alcohol to both simultaneously remember their glory days while forgetting the dead end job they work and the bloated prom queen breed dog with her snot nosed, cool aid faced kids they have to come home to each night. At least that's what I've seen of most of them. I might be a touch older than most on this forum though (25). If all else fails never be afraid to tell anyone to fly the fuck off. Even if you get your ass kicked they'll still respect you for standing up to yourself; unless it's a mugger, for the love of Isis just let them have the money! Losing all your shit plus needing to be sewn up because they're cowards who have a gang of friends hiding around the corner isn't worth it.



I'm actually 28, always been tall, I'm 1'87 (6'2) and haven't been bullied all that much, most of the times my introverted nature kept me from getting into trouble, if you don't socialise that much and stay in the classroom most of the time, you cannot get into trouble. :tongue: You also miss out a lot though... I'm also a fast runner, so, that also helps. :laughing: There were some moments I could not avoid, but I learned in time how to avoid most of the troubles.


----------



## Ming (Apr 7, 2010)

:laughing: Haha, I'm 5'2"...

Seriously, height has never been an issue to me; I've always liked being short. I really don't have any 'short man syndrome' - never felt any less 'man'. Which is weird, because all my other friends care so much about it, and I don't really give a crap. 

Probably because I'm gay...

Anyways, being short makes me stick out in a crowd. Pretty cool huh?

I'm happy that I'm short - I might not be as attractive, but I seem friendly. There's so many advantages to being short, and really, I'd rather be comfortable. The only times when I have difficulty is when I can't reach things, but I have chairs/stools for that. It's not like tall people can shrink to fit into something.


----------



## connieculkins (Jul 25, 2010)

I think people look best at an average height. A man too tall and/or big looks like an oaf, not too bright.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> It has come to my attention that there is a facebook group dedicated to hating men who are below average height and perpetuating the "Short Man Syndrome" stereotype. The link is here: Annoying 'Men' with short man syndrome..we all know one!! | Facebook
> Could you guys report it please?
> Here's a cute kitten, thanks.


lmfao @ the "kitten". Nice way to butter up the NFs, but you needn't do so. NFs secretly cry at night for midget rights. Since you're short, you're only a mild midget, but you're in the club! See you on A&E.


----------

